# HUGE survival ebook archive



## backpacker420 (Sep 1, 2019)

this is a huge survival ebook library of mine ( 8.41GB ) i'd like to share with everyone. from basic text documents, web pages links, books and military manuals. these cover everything from urban/bush craft survival - weather, homesteading, cooking and military survival/evasion techniques Mega-Survival-E-Book-Archive.zip - https://www.dropbox.com/s/vy7ru55hl5sgq13/Mega-Survival-E-Book-Archive.zip?dl=0


----------



## backpacker420 (Sep 1, 2019)

would anyone like some DK eyewitness books?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 1, 2019)

backpacker420 said:


> would anyone like some DK eyewitness books?



I don't know what that is.


----------



## backpacker420 (Sep 1, 2019)

Matt Derrick said:


> I don't know what that is.


they are books that cover many different topics like trees, water, weather etc but not really boring long reads DK eyewitness - Google Search - https://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&q=DK+eyewitness&chips=q:dk+eyewitness,g_1:books:RjPUBTIzjr4%3D&usg=AI4_-kTO-sC_oG7n-1cLDqrrBCW78nnrmQ&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwj8rbCsiLHkAhVRF6wKHUzgAHoQ4lYINygG&biw=1360&bih=625&dpr=1


----------



## backpacker420 (Sep 2, 2019)

MEGA - https://mega.nz/#!aO5n2QgR!kzdt87Q5XvtTQ5MwS_8UFYC3K-I1GKarNc3FPVPBtn8 dk book collection with 75 books


----------



## subaculture (Sep 10, 2019)

404... but you can get many on archive.org 
https://archive.org/details/Survival_201709


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 10, 2019)

subaculture said:


> 404... but you can get many on archive.org
> https://archive.org/details/Survival_201709



Yeah the OP had a little baby hissy fit with another user and decided to take all their toys and go home.


----------

